# My wax collection.



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thought it was about time I stuck some pics up as I have a wax or 2


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Not a bad start Jay


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh, distinctly average.....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't have many do ya buddy :lol:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho
Thats one heck of a collection there!!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Don't have many do ya buddy :lol:


Nah think I need to get a few more lol... I have lost one or 2...Prob in the car.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a collection and a half, my ideal collection of waxes and you have got it spot on, very nice :thumb:

Jay which one is your favorite one, would be keen to know which wax stands out for you.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a few that I really like...

The M&K Custom blend, its so easy to use and leaves a great finish.
Blackfires midnight sun
and Def1nitive Magnu.m 0pus and No 1 are great.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice stash Jay. Clearly an obsession but a nice one at that.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice stash


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Pretty amazing collection , do you find testing other manufacturers waxes helps you decide on the direction you blend some of your waxes? and can you tell what ingredients are in other waxes by texture and using them?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice collection you have


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice one jay !


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Really a nice stash - and good to know that Tripple Twelve #1 got to a good home - you picked it before me


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

next time i come theres a few i need to smell lol impressive collection


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

So what is next on your list Jay?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow!! Stunning


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

That is one hell of a collection Jay nice one :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice collection! Ag HD wax is in a lot peoples collections.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Whats you`re favourite ??


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow there is some money there! Nice stash! Bet Your home insurance company would cry if anything happened! If they cover car wax that is! Ha


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some nice bits there Jay :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing collection Jay!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys... its pretty much impossible to tell what's in a wax from the smell or the texture.... you can work out some solvents but that's about it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning collection, no Vics Red?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

So, when are you going to use all that up?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I am bidding on a vics red on ebay... I have used nearly all of them but I am never going to use them all totally.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Incredible collection but You've got a serious problem there Jay. Some would say you've an Obsession.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Probably the most complete collection I have seen. None of your waxes in the photos though!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice collection Jay:argie::argie:
You should be displaying some of your creations in aswell though


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing collection! :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Erm you have a problem :lol:

Some nice ones in there


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I was going to put mine in there too but I ran out of room


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

Amazing collection, good job there isn't much in the way of best before dates lol!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

the 36 is looking good glad it went to a good home - your just missing a jar of dodo juice cream egg and it just so happens im going to list one


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, that is just wow..
Really impressive :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

What a collection superb.SJ.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ill help u here look


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Itus there as well somewhere

Jo is just happy she can get milk in the fridge now he has a display unit


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

that's some collection you got there jay


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

The real question is, what's next on your purchase list? 

Enough wax for life though. Love it!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I have just bought a dodo juice showwerks hybrid crumble...


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

WHAT....no P21s? I'm shattered!


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Few quid there, spoilt for choice :thumb:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you find the candy gloss?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

big-saxo-guy said:


> How do you find the candy gloss?


It's smells awesome but not tried it yet.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow:doublesho
I hope you have that cupboard insured!


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy Crap!!!! Awesome collection
and my gf thought i was bad with mine hahahaha i gotta show her this.

All great waxes except sonics wax lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> the 36 is looking good glad it went to a good home - your just missing a jar of dodo juice cream egg and it just so happens im going to list one


If necessary - a small amount is still available here  - My Cream Egg has been signed by PJ and Dom last year in summer


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Holy $hit you've got a collection there Jay. 

The green eyed monster is out in full force.


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Simply astonishing!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

amazing collection


----------

